# Expired deleted shows come back?



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

Is it just me or when a show (which was watched but not deleted by me) gets deleted to make room for something else, and the space frees up again, is the software now attempting to re-record another airing to replace it? I seem to have witnessed this behavior recently, though in one case it was a valiant attempt had not the wrong guide data been present for a particular episode of _Code Monkeys_.

And another thing: I had two different TiVos (Series2 and Series3) set to record _X-Play_ with a Season Pass and they both went crazy re-recording the episode "'Wartech'; 'Big Brain Academy'", and all but the last one was actually the 1-hour "X-Play Presenets G-Phoria 2007" episode. On the Series3, one of them even said I wasn't permitted to transfer it to VCR, DVD, or other device (the typical Restrictions found on video podcasts--they _all_ chose that policy?).


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

HTH said:


> Is it just me or when a show (which was watched but not deleted by me) gets deleted to make room for something else, and the space frees up again, is the software now attempting to re-record another airing to replace it? I seem to have witnessed this behavior recently, though in one case it was a valiant attempt had not the wrong guide data been present for a particular episode of _Code Monkeys_.


It shouldn't do that if you've watched the episode already (I seem to recall the cutoff is if you've watched more than 5 minutes).

But if the TiVo is forced to delete an unwatched episode it deliberately doesn't count that under the 28 day duplicates rule. So any season pass or wishlist will not consider additional airing of that episode a duplicate and will try to record them. (If the SP or Wishlist is set to First Run Only, it will only attempt to record airing for up to 28 days from when the guide data claims it first aired (Original Air Date))


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> But if the TiVo is forced to delete an unwatched episode it deliberately doesn't count that under the 28 day duplicates rule. So any season pass or wishlist will not consider additional airing of that episode a duplicate and will try to record them. (If the SP or Wishlist is set to First Run Only, it will only attempt to record airing for up to 28 days from when the guide data claims it first aired (Original Air Date))


Are you claiming that the 'original air date' amount is different in cases when the Tivo deletes it and when the original showings can't be recorded due to conflicts?

In other words, I could swear that in all of the threads, people talk about 14 days as being the length of time a first run will count.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

The TiVo doesn't have the concept of watched or unwatched when it comes to deletions. If it pushes a show off the NPL due to space it resets the 28-day rule on that episode so it may re-record it.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

mattack said:


> In other words, I could swear that in all of the threads, people talk about 14 days as being the length of time a first run will count.


I've also heard people claim 14 days for First Run. But I sat down and tested it and confirmed it was 28 days.

(Found a new episode of a show on the Disney channel that repeated about once a day for over a month and kept scheduling other shows to conflict with it to see when the season pass would stop rescheduling a later airing)


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

Well, I know I watched that episode of _Code Monkeys_ all the way through (hadn't deleted it because of the Red vs. Blue cameo), and that was the only TiVo I recorded it on, but it still tried to re-record it. The guide data was wrong on the repeat though.


----------

